# Amplificador de Hi End con IGBT´S



## Fogonazo

Antes de comentar algo sobre este amplificador les voy a contar una muy breve historia del mismo.
El esquema del mismo lo publique en otro post sobre amplificador en base a IGBT´S, pero en un momento dado, el colega “Juan Carlos Hernández Púa” metió el dedo en la llaga consultando por algo mas de data sobre el mismo.
Hay fui a buscar en apuntes del año 99 los resultados de este amplificador, gran error, fue como volver a encontrarse con un viejo amor, resulta que el susodicho amplificador lo armamos y el resultado del funcionamiento fue, como decirlo sin exagerar *TREMENDO, MARAVILLOSO, SENSACIONAL. ETC.*
Cuando lean las características del mismo entenderán de que hablo, les tratare de comentar la sensación de escucha del mismo.
Un pequeño dato al respecto de las pruebas de escucha, la primera prueba se realizo con los mismos gabinetes que empleamos habitualmente, cuando pusimos en funcionamiento el equipo aun a bajo volumen (No mas de 500mW) comenzó a desprenderse el polvillo acumulado sobre el cono de los parlantes de graves, primer indicio de “Algo” estaba pasando. 
El diseño es de una revista de electrónica, los lectores de esta revista lo reconocerán fácilmente.
No es de mucha potencia (50W) pero para escuchar no hace falta mas.
Será una variante a los gigantes de cientos de watts pero con una altísima calidad, pequeño consejo, si se deciden a armarlo, primero consigan un muy buen juego de gabinetes un 2 vías tipo monitor de estudio de unos 150W de manejo de potencia será lo correcto.
Yo los combiné en su momento con unos gabinetes Fostec de ese tipo.


----------



## juanma

Ahora veo donde dejaste el regalo para el amigo Juan Carlos, pense que habias sido muy egoista y se lo habias pasado por mensaje privado... 8) 

Una palabra, Excelente!

Solo mire las fotos...
Pero que es esa linea punteada entre T2 y T6, lo mismo que T1 y T5?
Otra, que quiere decir ese circulo sobre T14?

Y espero no abusar de tu buena voluntad, pero no lei nunca nada sobre amplificador IGBT...
Pero en que se diferencian? o es otro tipo de configuracion? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

La idea de publicarlo separado del otro post surgió al recordar lo bien que sonaba, seria triste que este diseño se pierda

Las lineas punteadas significan acoplados térmicamente entre si, con grasa siliconada y todo. Ayuda a mantener la tensión de offset muy baja en cualquier condición.

Microscopica explicación de IGBT´S:
Los transistores bipolares tienen muy buena respuesta de frecuencia, pero necesitan alta corriente en la base para lograr altas corrientes de emisor.
Los transistores MOS no consumen corriente por la base pero tienen regular respuesta en frecuencia.

Que hacemos ?, los mezclamos y diseñamos un transistor "Híbrido" que no consuma corriente en la base (Como los MOS) y tenga salida bipolar para mantener muy buena respuesta en frecuencia.

*IGBT
I*nsulated
*G*ate
*B*ipolar
*T*ransistor

Originalmente se pensaron para aplicaciones industriales, pero se como veras se escaparon del encasillamiento.

Saludos

Edit:
juanma Te sigo comentando por aquí algo del otro post.
La principal ventaja de usar IGBT´S es el ahorro de corrientes de exitación por sobre una etapa similar con bipolares "Pura", lo que te permite estabilizar mejor la zona de funcionamiento del final (Mas preciso).

La impedancia de salida del amplificador (Que no es lo mismo que la impedancia de carga) particularidad que la dan diseños de este tipo es muy baja, del orden de 0,2 Ohms.

¿ Y para que sirve esto ?:
Cuando el parlante recibe un impulso, se mueve y por inercia trata de seguir moviéndose aun después de desaparecido el impulso.
La baja impedancia de salida del amplificador "Cortocircuita" el efecto de generación del parlante produciendo "Amortiguamiento" y bajos mas firmes y definidos.

Esto también ocurre cuando el parlante intenta volver a su lugar de reposo, también se comporta como un generador eléctrico que se descarga sobre el amplificador, cuanto menor sea la impedancia del amplificador el parlante tendrá un movimiento con MENOS descontrol en el retorno.

Este "Maltrato" que sufre el parlante sacarlo de su lugar de reposo y frenarlo violentamente tanto en avance como en retroceso trae aparejado un efecto muy interesante que es *CUIDAR* el parlante, este se deteriora mucho menos en estas condiciones que si se lo deja mover en forma natural, a largo plazo las suspenciónes te agradecerán este trato.

Como dijo Confucio: "Un buen amplificador difícilmente te deteriore un parlante"


----------



## Fogonazo

Como diria Confucio, autor de la famosa frace "El Datasheet NO muerde", "Un poco mas de información NO duele".


----------



## ElecJoy

Hay que considerar el costo de los transformadores toroidales los cuales no son faciles de conseguir ni baratos  , respecto a lo demas es factible, ¿Alguien conoce otra opcion usando transformadores mas comunes? ¿Donde se pueden conseguir esos transformadores a buen precio?
¿Donde se consiguen esas cajas metalicas para el proyecto?

De cualquier modo este amplificador es quizas lo mas cercano a los amplificador de bulbos Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Se puede armar con uno o dos transformadores convencionales de las mismas características de Voltaje e Intensidad.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola.
Muy interesante el circuito. Ya sé que se trata de componentes de calidad, pero ¿Existe algún reemplazo para los IGBT's de salida? Porque en Buenos Aires los consigo a U$S40


----------



## juanma

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Muy interesante el circuito. Ya sé que se trata de componentes de calidad, pero ¿Existe algún reemplazo para los IGBT's de salida? Porque en Buenos Aires los consigo a U$S40



Esto que encontre es realmente interesante.
El mismo circuito nada mas que los IGBT los cambian por IRF540 y 9540.

Tienen idea si es valido el cambio?
Si se fijan bien en la serigrafia, esta la opcion de colocar IRF o IGBT.

http://www.tkk.pl/~sq1gu/wzmacniacz_hexfet.htm 

no se en que idioma esta.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Esto que encontre es realmente interesante.
> El mismo circuito nada mas que los IGBT los cambian por IRF540 y 9540.



No es el mismo ciruito, fijate que un esquema tiene 18 transistores y el otro 11 (Como para empezar)


Saludos


----------



## juanma

Tenes razon Fogonazo, me deje llevar porque pense que algo que suena como vos decis, podia armarse con los IRF, los IGBT por aca ni saben que es...

Alguna opinion sobre el amplificador? tenia la idea de armarlo


----------



## Guest

Hola, muchas gracias fogonazo por el esquema, es una interesante opcion si lo que quieres es calidad en vez de un amplificador de 200 o 300 watts del mismo tamaño pero con un desempeño inferior.

Crees que me pudiera servir bien con un par de bocinas keenwood hifi que tengo, estas son de 3 vias bass reflex de 140watts y 6ohms

Otra pregunta, la fuente de alimentacion supongo que es a transformador para no interferir con la señal de entrada y para realmente aprovechar el diseño del amplificador, sin embargo crees que lo pudiera alimentar con una fuente conmutada a algo asi como 70kHz  de frecuancia?
Esto lo pregunto por que ahi muchos que dicen que el problema de la fuente conmutada es las interferencias que genera producto de su elevata frecuencia y corriente, sin embargo yo tengo un apli con un lm1876 y una fuente conmutada de 24 volts a 3 amperes que se encuentra directamente a la red (110vca) en ninguna etapa se encuentra algun transformador y sin embargo la calidad con unas bocinas de 50 watts igual kenwood es bastante buena en todo rango de frecuencias y hasta el 90% de su volumen


----------



## Fogonazo

*juanma* El esquema parece bueno y provienen de una buena fuente (Elektor), yo en algun lugar de la galaxia tengo el articulo en castellano, lo estube buscando sin suerte todavia.



*esteban guerrero* Si tus bocinas sonaban bien con un amplificador "Comun", con este te volara la cabeza, (En tono figurado)
Si piensas realizarlo, te sugiero averigues por todos los componentes primero.

Saludos duplicados


----------



## juanma

Aca encontre el diagrama mucho mejor hecho.

Alguien me dice de cuanto es la inductacia? Y cuantas vueltas sobre que diametro?

Otra cosa, como se pone en marcha este amplificador?

Primero el preset de 1M? (offset?) 
y despues el de 1K (bias)? como lo calibro?

Saludos y si lo armo (y hago funcionar) dejo unas fotos y algun comentario del sonido.


----------



## Fogonazo

juanma: Esto es una ayuda

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## juanma

Ya lo lei Fogonazo (muy bueno y comico por cierto) el tema es que quiero saber si los preset que dijen que eran Offset y Bias son los correctos?

El que esta en la entrada ni idea que es (1M)


----------



## Fogonazo

1M Offset 
1K Bias

1M = 1 Mega Ohm


----------



## juanma

Muchas gracias Fogonazo! casi como por msn respondiste.

Cualquier cosa si lo armo aviso como me fue (si es que no me electrocute)jaja


----------



## Fogonazo

Recuerda machacarte los dedos antes y no despues


----------



## Tacatomon

No seben con que modelo remplazo los IGTB´s de ste amplificador, lo quiero armar, parece que por algun lugar lei que IOR cuenta con estos rtemplazos pero que modelos le quedarian bien
si alguiensabe que los postee.

Gracias

Tacatomon


----------



## culebrasx

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en montar este circuito, he estado leyendo con mi perfecto inglés de granja los manuales,jejeje y viendo los fotolitos hay una duda que tengo ahora mismo, es de doble cara?  la capa de componentes corresponde al primer fotolito, la bottom supongo que la segunda, ¿ y la tercera? ¿es una especie de negativo en mirror o algo asi?jejeje
Si alguien lo ha montado y quiere darme algu consejo previo siempre será bien recibido, transformadores y todo eso....
gracias de antemano...


----------



## Fogonazo

culebrasx dijo:
			
		

> ......y viendo los fotolitos hay una duda que tengo ahora mismo, es de doble cara?



Si



> la capa de componentes corresponde al primer fotolito, la bottom supongo que la segunda,



Si



> y la tercera? ¿es una especie de negativo en mirror o algo asi?jejeje



Es una imagen de donde van los componentes 



> Si alguien lo ha montado y quiere darme algu consejo previo siempre será bien recibido, transformadores y todo eso....
> gracias de antemano...



1) Antes de hacer nada mira si consigues los transistores de salida
2) No es un buen *primer proyecto*, requiere algo de experiencia previa

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Carlosdaniel

jajajajaja, solo tenes que llegar a la Provincia de Corrientes Capital, traer tu CD de musica como referencia y luego conversamos....
Carlos Daniel


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Les mando una foto del amplificador terminado solo es la potencia, el pre, expansor, control de tonos, equalizador, en otros gabinetes

Carlos Daniel


----------



## maxep

perdon por el offtopic pero carlos que transformador necesita para un integrado?


yo tmb dudo que un tda suene mejor que ese igbts


----------



## silfredo jimenez

verdad que si nunca jamas sonaria un tda mejor que ese amplificador con igbt ni con mosfet


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Si te fijas en la foto, el transformador es de 28 + 28 voltios en alterna que cuando lo rectifique se fueron a +/-40 voltios cada condensador es de 15000uF x 70 voltios,eso me dio una potencia final de 56wattios por canal sobre una carga fantasma de 8 ohms. ( les mando es sitio en italiano donde explica como medir dicha potencia: van al sitio http://www.audiocostruzioni.com ,  luego van a Idee  Tweaking y por ultimo buscan la frase Come misurare la potenza di un amplificatore con l'oscilloscopio di Davide S.)

Te garantizo que el sonido es sorprendente, si te fijas en este sitio veras mis comentarios y de otros que armaron el amplificador

http://www.che.es/uniforo/viewtopic.php?t=1589&highlight=tda7250
http://www.che.es/uniforo/viewtopic.php?t=2056&highlight=tda7250
http://www.che.es/uniforo/viewtopic.php?t=2178&highlight=tda7250

Carlos Daniel


----------



## veterano

Hola.
Muy interesante el circuito.
Lo probaré a ver los resultados.  Sigue así que vas bien con tus aportes, gracias Fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

veterano dijo:
			
		

> ........Lo probaré a ver los resultados.  Sigue así que vas bien con tus aportes........


Antes de conectar el soldador averigua por los IGBT son difíciles de conseguir.
Los que hay en plaza no cumplen requisitos de respuesta a frecuencia.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, les hago una consulta ya que nunca manejé IGBT`s, la empresa ST tiene estos:

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/11731/stgw30nc60w.pdf

Lo que me confunde es el esquema interno, es canal N? Canal P? Funciona como ambos? Puede usarse para este amplificador o hay alguna característica que no tengo en cuenta?

Lo interesante es que lo entregan como samples y es gratis.. ya me han mandado varias veces pedidos de samples totalmente gratis.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## juanma

Viendo que resurgieron los post de los IGBTs.

Muchos mencionan que a falta de conseguir algun IGBT (GTA...), los cambian por MOSFETs (IRF590, IRF9540, etc).

Pero es tan asi el cambio? Tan simple como eso?
Sin agregar nada?


----------



## Tacatomon

Que paso con los IGBT De la Toshiba... DONDE ESTANNNNN.

Si saben de alguna empresa que los venda y tengan catalogo en linea quelo postee.

no creo que el amplificador "jale" con los mosfets, en el interior el IGBT es un bipolar controlado por tension.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## psychatog

Los IGTB se consiguen a unos u$s65


----------



## mnicolau

Me llegaron estos:

http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/11731/stgw30nc60w.pdf

Me podrían decir si son "canal n", "canal p" o ambos? Es posible esto? Me confunde el esquema interno que figura en el data.

Saludos


----------



## arields1

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Viendo que resurgieron los post de los IGBTs.
> 
> Muchos mencionan que a falta de conseguir algun IGBT (GTA...), los cambian por MOSFETs (IRF590, IRF9540, etc).
> 
> Pero es tan asi el cambio? Tan simple como eso?
> Sin agregar nada?


Sí se puede, y yo lo preferiría, dado que en este tipo de circuitos hay que salir por colector porque la tensión de umbral de conducción del mosfet es muy alta, del orden de los 3 Volt, para mí no hay mejor que un buen diseño con bipolares comunes y es mucho más barato.


----------



## hazard_1998

arields y los demas, si es verdad que con mosfet tenes una caida de tension importante (+3.5V) entre gate y source, pero por otro lado ganas velocidad, no existe la segunda ruptura, la transconductancia del fet no depende de la corriente de drain (en los Bjt el Hfe depende de la corriente de Collector), dentro de la zona lineal actuan como fuente de corriente constante (como un pentodo) a diferencia de los Bjt y hoy dia son mucho mas baratos (los irfp250 valen u$1.80) y un MJL21194 ronda los u$3 como barato. por otro lado los igbt no son otra cosa que un par sziklay (creo haberlo escrito bien) con un mosfet canal N y un Bjt PNP. si quieren hacerlo con IGBT yo apoyo la mocion de hacerlo discreto con el driver mosfet y el de salida Bjt


----------



## arields1

Para que sepas amigo hazard, los transistores bipolares pueden comportarse como fuentes de corriente, esa es una parte en la que baso mi patente de amplificador de estado sólido que "suena" cómo uno de válvulas y de los amplificador crown, para hacer sus famosos puentes puenteables, además, hace rato que se sabe que los mosfet no son más rápidos que los bipolares, de hecho en computación se usa tecnología TTL, sinó usarían tecnología CMOS la cual está dejando de usarse y amí me perjudica porque tengo algunos inventos hechos con ella, pronto voy a subir un esquemático de amplificador económico e insuperable en costos, calidad de sonido y ancho de banda, de hecho, hay que saber diseñar, tú eres experto en fuentes conmutadas y yo en amplificador de audio, te invito a que hagamos intercambio de conocimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

amigo arields. no mescles logica de conmutacion con velocidad de respuesta en equipos de potencia, en circuitos logicos la tecnologia ttl es mas rapida que la cmos por el simple hecho de que las capacidades de entrada y salida son muchisimos mas bajas, las capacidades miller tambien, pero en potencia aparecen otras cosas, por ej tiempo de recuperacion de juntura, en transistores de potencia bjt la velocidad del bipolar es sensiblemente menor que un fet de potencia, cuyo tiempo de conmutacion ronda los 100 nS tanto para el encendido como para el apagado, esto con fets comunardos, los bipolares de potencia tienen tiempos de conmutacion mas altos, de hecho en etapas de potencia conmutadas ( fuentes, convertidores, amplificadores clase D etc) usan mosfets y no bipolares, si te fijas en las curvas de un bipolar veras que para una determinada corriente de base, dependiendo de la tension Vce varia la corriente de colector Ic, en los mosfet no es asi, es una fuente de corriente lisa y llanamente, claro que los mosfet tienen contras, alta capacidad de entrada ( el driver para un mosfet maneja mas corriente cuando reproduce altas frecuencias que en baja frecuencia), el lazo de realimentacion es mas critico a causa de esto, tienen mayor tension de umbral, disminuyendo la excursion...., sin embargo tienen muchos puntos a favor, por ej, que antes no nombré, coeficiente termico positivo (no produce embalamiento termico), no tienen tiempo de recuperacion de juntura Trr, poseen menor ruido johnson.... 


ojo, no quiero defenestrar a los bipolares, de hecho hice varios amplificadores con bipolares, pero quiero que tambien se destaque que los fet son igual de buenos como minimo, y que en ciertos aspectos son mejores, todo depende de que es lo que se busque, cada uno tiene sus pro y sus contras


----------



## arields1

Justamente yo no la mezclo, y justamente por las capacidades altísimas que tienen los mosfet en la entrada los hace poco útiles para usarce en amplificador porque generan rotaciones de fase que al momento de usarce reealimentación negativa, en ves de arreglar empeoran la respuesta, por algo los amplificador que mejor suenan están hechos con bipolares y no con mosfet, y de hecho, los nuevos diseños de junturas para bipolares tienen mucho menos ruido, aunque nunca los comparé con los mosfet dado que es muy molesto hacer un diseño de calidad con ellos.


----------



## hazard_1998

no son muuuy altas, entre Gate y Source es tipico 2200pF, esto es importante para la etapa Vas, pero no para la etapa de salida, ya que esa capacidad permanece a tension constante (son seguidores de Source), y de hecho dicha tension permanece a 3V, por otro lado, los drivers Bjt es comun ver que meten compensaciones con capacidades miller, que aparecen tambien como carga sobre la etapa de entrada...... asi que estamos en la misma... fijate en el esquema que yo hice para el amplificador de auto que entre los pares diferenciales de entrada y el Vas hay un Bjt con salida por emisor, para no cargar con la capacidad del fet la etapa de entrada.... 

por otro lado las capacidades de salida, que son las que realmente importan en la etapa de salida tienen poca diferencia entre un fet comun (irfp250 700pF) y un buen bipolar (MJL21194 500pF) aunque si son mas altas  peeero, los bipolares (ej MJL21194) tienen una altisima capacidad de entrada de reversa (+10000pF), por eso son lentos para apagarse (ademas del Trr) (siempre hablando de transistores de potencia) ahora, si usas los mosfet de compuerta lateral, que estan pensados para audio... la cosa cambia (mucho) y los bipolares quedan bastante atras..... (ej 2SK405-2SJ115) capacidad de entrada 800pF, capacidad de salida 500pF y capacidad miller 110pF, altisima ganancia (2S) la ganancia es una linea recta desde los 2.2V de gate hasta los 6V (ya practicamente saturado), rise time de 100nS y fall time de 70nS.....


----------



## arields1

Justamente la capacidad de entrada de reversa a la que te referís no aparece o no jode si salís por emisor y menos si no saturás el transistor de salida, fijate y si querés, tomate la molestia de probar este circuito que subo y vas ver el ancho de banda y la velocidad de respuesta. Este amplificador entrega 800 Watt sobre 4 Ohm, creo que no hace falta decir que desde Q1 hasta Q15 van montados en el dispador térmico. 
Espero que te guste a vos y a los que siguen el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998

arields, hechale un vistazo a este link:
http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/
decime si no es bastante parecido....
che, este es el que me pasaste una vuelta a mano alzada no? todavia no pude  no tengo lugar. tuve que desmantelar el laboratorio, ademas de que me mudé..... pero bueh. mandame un sms por el msn que te paso mi tel nuevo despues.... toy con varios desarrollos de laburo, si te interesa un dia coordinamos asi vas viendo un poco sobre conmutadas....
por otro lado tendria que pasarte uno de los amplificadores que tengo con mosfet para que lo ensayes con un par de cajas como la gente y despues me contas....


----------



## zopilote

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> por otro lado los igbt no son otra cosa que un par sziklay (creo haberlo escrito bien) con un mosfet canal N y un Bjt PNP. si quieren hacerlo con IGBT yo apoyo la mocion de hacerlo discreto con el driver mosfet y el de salida Bjt





			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Justamente yo no la mezclo, y justamente por las capacidades altísimas que tienen los mosfet en la entrada los hace poco útiles para usarce en amplificador porque generan rotaciones de fase que al momento de usarce reealimentación negativa



 Ya que deshice la idea de poder conseguir los dichosos IGBTs, les pregunto si hacerlos con un mosfet y con BJT, como en el esquema inferior, se que no usa la configuración sziklay, pero veo que tiene la entrada como el circuito de arields1, ustedes que saben colocar estos diseños en simuladores, les digo esta bien aventurarse en la implementacion del poder que les posteo.


Etolipoz
----------


----------



## arields1

Este circuito tiene un par de cosas mal hechas, en primer lugar, el cascode que hacen en los clase "A", el transistor que funciona en base común debería tener muy baja impedancia en dicha base y está mal alimentado por una divisora de tensión, que además de perder los beneficios del cascode, incrementa la pérdida de tensión de excursión de la salida, y segundo, los mosfet lo único que hacen es aumentar esa pérdida. Este tipo de configuración de clase "A" se bien usa en circuitos de salida serie paralelo y la base del base común se conecta a la barra intermedia que queda de la configuración serie.

Lo que no les dije del circuito que subí acá, que es clase " A,B,C", VR1 se ajusta para que en R9 y en R10 haya 10 miliVolt entre sus extremos, por lo tanto los transistores de salida trabajan al corte, así en pequeña señal trabajan los exitadores con la carga y la realimentación absorbe la diferencia y entonces NO hay deformación de cruce, y fíjense además, que a pesar de que mi circuito es simétrico de punta a punta, igualmente uso bootstrap para obtener la máxima excursión y así tener la máxima transferencia de energía y NO pierdo calidad ni velocidad.


----------



## arields1

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> arields, hechale un vistazo a este link:
> http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/
> decime si no es bastante parecido....
> che, este es el que me pasaste una vuelta a mano alzada no? todavia no pude  no tengo lugar. tuve que desmantelar el laboratorio, ademas de que me mudé..... pero bueh. mandame un sms por el msn que te paso mi tel nuevo despues.... toy con varios desarrollos de laburo, si te interesa un dia coordinamos asi vas viendo un poco sobre conmutadas....
> por otro lado tendria que pasarte uno de los amplificador que tengo con mosfet para que lo ensayes con un par de cajas como la gente y despues me contas....


Sí, es parecido en el circuito de entrada, pero no es clase "A,B,C" como el mío, pero se ve bien hecho, no vi los valores de los materiales, no sé si están en alguna parte, pero sería bueno verlos para hilar más fino.


----------



## juanma

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> esa es una parte en la que baso mi patente de amplificador de estado sólido que "suena" cómo uno de válvulas


Patente?
El amplificador de 800W que dejaste es diseño tuyo y esta registrado?
Si lo crees conveniente, abri un post sobre ese amplificador y lo seguimos de ahi. Y de paso nos comentas mejor lo de la patente y un poco sobre el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## arields1

No, son cosas distintas, el amplificador que "suena" cómo uno de válvulas es el que está patentado y su sistema de funcionamiento prefiero tenerlo en el anonimato hasta que haya muchas unidades funcionando, el de 800 Watt es diseño mío y no está patentado, además no se puede porque ya existen cosas así, por eso puedo y prefiero "donarlo" al foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que no les dije del circuito que subí acá, *que es clase " A,B,C"*


    

Y donde está la clase C en ese esquema       

No veo ningun transistor de salida o driver que pueda conducir menos de 180º de la señal aplicada, y el multiplicador Vbe que nada por ahí me dice que ese esquema es un clase AB convencional...o B puro en el peor de los casos.

Digo...la clase C no sirve para audio, por que la unica forma de regenerar la parte faltante de la onda es por medio de un circuito tanque, que a frecuencias de audio....sería un poco incómodo de hacer.

Me lo podés aclarar, por favor?

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

No mezcles ratón con mula, no sé qué entiendes tú respecto a qué es clase "C" pero por lo que veo no lo sabes así que paso a explicarte.
Lo de 180º es una cuestión de salida single ended, nada que ver con clase "C". Yo puedo tener una salida clase "C" single ended o push pull, lo que vos hablás de parte faltante es un amplificador single eded que trabaja en clase "C" que se usa en radio frecuencia, lo que determina la clase "C" es que en reposo no debe consumir energía, la clase "B" tiene un pequeño consumo de energía y la clase "A" consume lo mismo o más en reposo que amplificando.
En mi circuito de amplificador, Q 13 y Q 14 trabajan en clase "A", Q 9, Q 10, Q 11 y Q 12 trabajan en "B" y por último, de Q 1 a Q 8 trabajan en clase "C" es decir, al corte, no circula corriente a travez de ellos. Espero que ahora se te aclare algo, y si algo lo expliqué mal, me lo pides y te lo explico de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> No mezcles ratón con mula, no sé qué entiendes tú respecto a qué es clase "C" pero por lo que veo no lo sabes así que paso a explicarte.
> Lo de 180º es una cuestión de salida single ended, nada que ver con clase "C". Yo puedo tener una salida clase "C" single ended o push pull, lo que vos hablás de parte faltante es un amplificador single eded que trabaja en clase "C" que se usa en radio frecuencia, lo que determina la clase "C" es que en reposo no debe consumir energía, la clase "B" tiene un pequeño consumo de energía y la clase "A" consume lo mismo o más en reposo que amplificando.



No mezclo nada con nada. El problema es que vos estas definiendo la *clase de amplificación* basado en el consumo en reposo, cuando en realidad la definición se hace basándose en el porcentaje de conducción del transistor (o transistores) con respecto al ciclo completo de una senoide tomada como señal de excitación.
El hecho de que la etapa sea single-ended o push-pull es completamente anecdótico, ya que si es single-ended el angulo de conducción se refiere al único transistor de salida, si es push-pull se refiere a cada transistor del par de salida por separado.
La clase C y la clase B pura, por definición, tienen consumo cero en reposo (al menos en la etapa de salida) pero eso es el efecto, no la causa. Que haya que pre-polarizar la etapa en clase B para reducir la distorsión pur cruce es algo derivado de la naturaleza de los transistores. Hay varios, vos entre ellos, que dicen que la clase B con poca polarización es clase B y con un poco mas...es clase AB (esto ultimo no se si lo decís). De hecho, D. Self hace una clasificación parecida, pero nunca explica cuanto es suficiente para clase B y desde cuanto es AB (en verdad si explica el punto de ajuste de clase B, pero hay que tener mucho equipamiento para poder ajustarla en ese punto y sale mas simple llevarlo a clase AB a costa de una infima distorsión agregada).
La característica de la clase C es que conduce *menos* de 180º, no 180º justos (lo que debe ser tu caso) por que eso es clase B pura.



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> En mi circuito de amplificador, Q 13 y Q 14 trabajan en clase "A",



Si...como cualquier etapa VAS del planeta.



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Q 9, Q 10, Q 11 y Q 12 trabajan en "B"



Un par darlington discreto como seguidores de tensión..operando en clase AB, la clase B no tiene polarización en reposo.



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> y por último, de Q 1 a Q 8 trabajan en clase "C" es decir, al corte, no circula corriente a travez de ellos.



Estos trabajan en clase B mas o menos pura, por que la tensión sobre R9 y R10 fijan que tan cerca están de empezar a conducir, pero cuando lo hagan van a conducir los 180º que les corresponda...y eso es clase B.



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Espero que ahora se te aclare algo, y si algo lo expliqué mal, me lo pides y te lo explico de nuevo.



Gracias...ya lo entendí.

Saludos!


----------



## arields1

Creo que no entendiste nada, y no lo voy a discutir, menos acá, tampoco voy a explicar más dado que no lo pediste y creés que lo sabés, fijate si en algún libro encontrás la definición de clase "C" y subila acá, así te entiendo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Industriales Y de Telecomunicación
Universidad de Cantábria*


> Etapa clase C:
> El dispositivo se polariza en zona de respuesta no lineal, de forma que los dispositivos activos sólo conducen en una  fracción reducida del periodo de la señal. De esta forma se consiguen rendimientos máximos, aunque se necesitan elementos reactivos que acumulen la energía durante la conducción y la liberen en el resto del ciclo en el que el dispositivo no conduce. Se puede utilizar para amplificar señales de banda muy estrecha.


*Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook
Douglas Self*


> Class-C implies device conduction for significantly less than 50% of the time, and is normally only usable in radio work, where an LC circuit can smooth out the current pulses and filters harmonics. Current-dumping amplificadorfiers can be regarded as combining Class-A (the correcting amplificadorfier) with Class-C (the current-dumping devices); however it is hard to visualise how an audio amplificadorfier using devices in Class-C only could be built.


*Wikipedia*


> Amplificador de clase C (CLASS-C AMPLIFIER)
> La corriente de salida solo circula durante menos de medio ciclo de la señal de entrada. Y luego se complementa la salida con un circuito compuesto de capacitores y bobinas. La clase C trabaja para una banda de frecuencias estrecha y resulta muy apropiado en equipos de radiofrecuencia. No se utiliza en sonido, por su gran nivel de distorsión.


----------



## arields1

Eso es clase "C" en single ended, hay muchas cosas en internet muy mal explicadas, hasta dicen que la clase "D" es dijital, pero bueno, internet y el papel aguanta todo, pero lo peor es que se desvirtúa lo dicho, yo dejé un circuito que diseñé yo de muy alta calidad, y como yo digo que es clase "A,B,C" y a vos te parece que no porque el único ejemplo que te enseñaron es el amplificador de RF single ended en clase "C" y además esas cosas no se enseñan porque nadie las hace y en apariecia tampoco las necesita, yo soy de la vieja escuela y me enseñaron otras cosas, aprovechá el circuito que es gratis y probalo, después si te parece criticá.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias Fogonazo!
Me ahorraste un gran trabajo!



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que no entendiste nada, y no lo voy a discutir, menos acá, tampoco voy a explicar más dado que no lo pediste y creés que lo sabés, fijate si en algún libro encontrás la definición de clase "C" y subila acá, así te entiendo yo.



Hacés bien en no discutirlo acá, y mejor harías en no discutirlo un ninguna otra parte a menos que estes rodeados personas que no tengan la más palida idea de la electrónica. Para tu desgracia, *yo no creo que lo sé, sino que estoy seguro de que lo sé*, y en verdad...no me hace falta que nadie me lo confirme.

*Si querés hacer marketing para tu diseño* (lo hayas patentado o nó), podés hacer lo que quieras, desde decir que los transistores tienen luces de colores que aumentan la potencia hasta decir que le metés 1KW de potencia en la alimentación y a la salida tenés 10 KW (humm...ya escuché eso por otra parte!). Pero de ahí a venir a intentar convencernos de que vos has hecho un amplificador de audio clase C, cuando *desde tu propio circuito* se vé que no es así (y lee lo que puse arriba y también lo de Fogonazo, por si no lo sabías) es una cosa que no tiene mucha base que digamos, no?

En lo sucesivo, antes de mandar fruta...leé un poco, estudiá y aprendé los conceptos básicos antes de intentar usarlos sin ningun fundamento. La cosa importante que debés buscar es entender por que pasa lo que pasa, y no repetir un nombre de memoria (clase C en este caso) sin saber que es imposible de aplicar a tu contexto.

Saludos y que estés bién!


----------



## arields1

Como ni vos ni fogonazo tienen 40 años de trabajo en la electrónica como yo la tengo, habiendo diseñado amplificador de potencia para todos los usos, si para vos, clase "C" es un single ended al corte, sea para vos, para mí, clase "C" es cuando la etapa amplificadora esta al corte en reposo, ya sea single ended o complementario o push pull y sólo por querer tener razón te querés perder el regalo que hago dando mi circuito de 800 Watt donde tengo combinado los tres sistemas, que nada tiene que ver con el de sonido valvular que tengo patentado, y que en más de 30 años nadie en el mundo lo pudo lograr y de ninguna manera pretendo hacer marketing porque las cosas sirven cuando te las compran, perdételo y seguí discutiendo de valde, pero no conmigo.


----------



## hazard_1998

Clase A =conduccion de corriente a traves del elemento de salida (valvula termoionica o transistor) durante los 360º del ciclo de entrada.
Clase AB1 =conduccion menor a 360º del ciclo de entrada y mayor a 180º sin corriente de reja de control (valvulas)
Clase AB2 =conduccion menor a 360º del ciclo de entrada y mayor a 180º con corriente de reja de control (valvulas)
Clase B1 = conduccion igual a 180º del ciclo de entrada sin corriente de reja de control
clase B2 = conduccion igual a 180º del ciclo de entrada con corriente de reja de control
clase C = conduccion menor a 180º del ciclo de entrada, donde la señal de entrada comprende entre el corte y la plena saturacion del elemento de mañobra (generalmente usado como etapa de salida de RF)
clase G = conduccion menor a 180º del ciclo de entrada, el elemento de mañobra esta en resonancia con la impedancia de carga (generalmente LC) a fin de que la conmutacion del elemento de mañobra se haga con corriente y/o tension cero a fin de aumentar la eficiencia



PW Crane, electronic for technicians (C) 1973


----------



## Fogonazo

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que no entendiste nada, y no lo voy a discutir, menos acá, tampoco voy a explicar más dado que no lo pediste y creés que lo sabés, *fijate si en algún libro encontrás la definición de clase "C" y subila acá,* así te entiendo yo.


Pediste una definición que figure en un libro publique *3*, 2 de ellas provienen de Internet, la de Douglas Self que *NO* proviene del propio libro (Tradicional en papel) y específicamente del tema audio.

¿ Por que no publicas tu una versión que respalde tu posición ? 



			
				arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Como ni vos *ni fogonazo tienen 40 años de trabajo* en la electrónica como yo la tengo, habiendo diseñado amplificador de potencia para todos los usos, si para vos, clase "C" es un single ended al corte, sea para vos, para mí, clase "C" es cuando la etapa amplificadora esta al corte en reposo, ya sea single ended o complementario o push pull y sólo por querer tener razón te querés perder el regalo que hago dando mi circuito de 800 Watt donde tengo combinado los tres sistemas, ........


1) ¿ Y en base a que descartas eso.?
2) ¿ Tener menos de 40 años de trabajo desmerece y desacredita ?
3) La antigüedad no da patente de Nada, yo puedo haber trabajado 40 años en algo y hacerlo equivocadamente y también puede darse el caso de ser un ingeniero recién recibido con el titulo todavía bajo el brazo y hacerlo bien.

Yo hasta el momento no había tomado partido, pero ahora si y es en favor de los buenos modos, buenos modos que al desautorizar y desacreditar tu no estas mostrando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estimados caballeros...que la paz no se pierda (copyright Les Lutiers).

Ya sabemos que mucho de lo de Internet es mentira, incluyendo a D. Self y a las universidades. También sabemos que en las universidades enseñan boludeces y que la posta la tienen los que aprendieron válvulas. Y por último...todos los que clasifican las *clases de amplificación* basados en el porcentaje de conducción del (o de los) elemento/s de salida hablan bobadas, por que la posta es que la clasificación se basa en la corriente de reposo. También sabemos que todas estas consideraciones previas solo valen para etapas single-ended, por que las complementarias no se enseñan...

En conclusión...que estamos discutiendo?   

Ni me imagino el amplificador con transistores que suena como a válvulas. Meterle distorsión de armónicos pares, asumiendo que sea eso lo aplicado (por que cualquier otra cosa no va a sonar como a valvulas), del orden del 3% a un amplificador que carece de ella *para que suene a válvula* es, cuando menos, una barbaridad...por que ya estamos partiendo de que el sonido de las válvulas es la perfección que los transistores deben perseguir. Pero esa visión es muy vieja...casi de antes que yo naciera...

Insisto...manténganse en paz, y recuerden a Confucio *"...te diré, pequeño saltamontes, ...no hay peor sordo que aquel que no quiere oir..."*

Saludos! y que la fuerza los acompañe...


----------



## Cacho

arields1 dijo:
			
		

> Como ni vos ni fogonazo tienen 40 años de trabajo en la electrónica como yo la tengo...


Para muestra basta un botón: Einstein publicó cuatro "trabajitos": uno le valió el Premio Nobel de Física de 1921 (explicaba el efecto fotoeléctrico) y otro se llamaba "Acerca de la electrodinámica de los cuerpos en movimiento", donde aparecía E=mc² por primera vez.

Esos trabajos los publicó en 1905, a los 26 años, con 5 de recibido y trabajando en la Oficina de Patentes de Berna.
El tiempo y la edad no necesariamente dan la razón.


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

... que la calma no se pierda, que si os seguis discutiendo os vas a ir a la.....¡haya paz!.......


yo no puedo opinar porque no se que es lo que hizo para que suene a valvulas, ni si quiera que es lo que significa "que suene a valvulas", pero para reproducir el sonido valvular, habria que ver puntos basicos... ej

1)impedancia de salida y funcion de transferencia de la etapa
2)factor de amortiguamiento de la etapa
3)comportamiento ante saturacion.
4)tipo de acoplamiento al parlante
5)ganancia a lazo abierto y tipo de realimentacion
6)curvas caracteristicas de la/las valvulas de salida (tipos de distorsion caracteristicas del elemento de salida)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No se amotinen, no merece la pena discutir, la clase C es la que está entre la clase B y la clase D.        
Un saludo.


----------



## arields1

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ... que la calma no se pierda, que si os seguis discutiendo os vas a ir a la.....¡haya paz!.......
> 
> 
> yo no puedo opinar porque no se que es lo que hizo para que suene a valvulas, ni si quiera que es lo que significa "que suene a valvulas", pero para reproducir el sonido valvular, habria que ver puntos basicos... ej
> 
> 1)impedancia de salida y funcion de transferencia de la etapa
> 2)factor de amortiguamiento de la etapa
> 3)comportamiento ante saturacion.
> 4)tipo de acoplamiento al parlante
> 5)ganancia a lazo abierto y tipo de realimentacion
> 6)curvas caracteristicas de la/las valvulas de salida (tipos de distorsion caracteristicas del elemento de salida)


¡Muy bien Hazard! Están totalmente correctos estos puntos básicos.


----------



## zopilote

Por ahora no tengo experiencia para refutar los conceptos del que se me a dignado responderme, por lo tanto acepto la sugerencia del amplificador, lo dejaré, y me enfocare en otros. Y esó que me costo conseguir  los transistores mosfet (son perlas negras, por el precio), bueno si alguien sabe como combinar exitosamente los mosfet con los BJTs (IGBT discretos), estoy abierto a sugerencias.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## maligno

Consulte respecto a alternativas a los igbt, directo con el personal de posventa de la IR, me respondieron desde asia.
Response (Harrison Hu(TAC-Asia)) 05/17/2009 07:00 PM 
salvaje,

Thanks for your interests,Unfortunately,we don't have alternative to these two IGBTs.

Regards,
Harrison


----------



## leolaovp

Hubo una variación gigante de este amplificador...no recuerdo el nombre algo de titan 2000


----------



## Fogonazo

leolaovp dijo:


> Hubo una variación gigante de este amplificador...no recuerdo el nombre algo de titan 2000


Nop.
El Titan es con transistores bipolares.


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece que Toshiba se olvidó de remplazar los GT20D101/201 con el cambio de generación de IGBT...
Lastima, por que ningún IGBT en sus listas pueden remplazarlos... Ni St micro, International Rectifier, OnSemi, Fairchild...


----------



## Fogonazo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Parece que Toshiba se olvidó de remplazar los GT20D101/201 .....


Esto lo había comentado en algún lado, los IGBT que se fabrican en la actualidad son de extrema potencia, pero la mayoría, NO aptos para audio.
Parece que en su momento fue una "Moda" que no se mantuvo.

Tal vez tenga que ver con la proliferación de MOSFET de potencia y alta velocidad.


----------



## Tacatomon

Muchos se quedaron con las ganas (me incluyo) de armar ese amplificador. Es una gran lastima.

PD: Aún no he entendido bien de que se trata, que parametros se tienen en cuenta para saber si el IGBT es bueno. En los datasheets de los GT20D101/201 no aparece la respuesta en frecuencia, que creo es lo que importa... Hay algunos IGBTs que alcanzan hasta 50khz de fc. Se bancan 600V y 50 Ampers, suficientes en el aspecto de la potencia...

Saludos!!


----------



## karmaton

hola, ¿como podre armar la etapa de salida con dos IGBT's de canal N, el P no lo he podido conseguir? Si se puede hacer.(afirmo)
Gracias.


----------



## aiutzeler

Un aporte, les dejo el archivo del ampli de Fogonazo en español


----------



## Tacatomon

aiutzeler dijo:


> Un aporte, les dejo el archivo del ampli de Fogonazo en español



Se agradece el aporte!.

Saludos!


----------



## tomaes1976

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de comentar algo sobre este amplificador les voy a contar una muy breve historia del mismo.
> El esquema del mismo lo publique en otro post sobre amplificador en base a IGBT´S, pero en un momento dado, el colega “Juan Carlos Hernández Púa” metió el dedo en la llaga consultando por algo mas de data sobre el mismo.
> Hay fui a buscar en apuntes del año 99 los resultados de este amplificador, gran error, fue como volver a encontrarse con un viejo amor, resulta que el susodicho amplificador lo armamos y el resultado del funcionamiento fue, como decirlo sin exagerar *TREMENDO, MARAVILLOSO, SENSACIONAL. ETC.*
> Cuando lean las características del mismo entenderán de que hablo, les tratare de comentar la sensación de escucha del mismo.
> Un pequeño dato al respecto de las pruebas de escucha, la primera prueba se realizo con los mismos gabinetes que empleamos habitualmente, cuando pusimos en funcionamiento el equipo aun a bajo volumen (No mas de 500mW) comenzó a desprenderse el polvillo acumulado sobre el cono de los parlantes de graves, primer indicio de “Algo” estaba pasando.
> El diseño es de una revista de electrónica, los lectores de esta revista lo reconocerán fácilmente.
> No es de mucha potencia (50W) pero para escuchar no hace falta mas.
> Será una variante a los gigantes de cientos de watts pero con una altísima calidad, pequeño consejo, si se deciden a armarlo, primero consigan un muy buen juego de gabinetes un 2 vías tipo monitor de estudio de unos 150W de manejo de potencia será lo correcto.
> Yo los combiné en su momento con unos gabinetes Fostec de ese tipo.








saludos


       mi estimado haber si me puedes contestar, porque se dice que los igbt no son tan rapidos, pero veo que en este ampli si se utilizan no afectan al desempeño del ampli, no seria mejor los mosfet  que son mas rapidos o porque se opto por los igbt , de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## zxeth

Fogo, si es como decis vos, voy a cambiar mi ucd de 25 a 1250watts por este ampli. Solo tengo un gran dilema. Donde consigo estos igbt en capital federal? 

Voy a sacrificar 400watts por unos 50watts de alta definicion


----------



## Fogonazo

tomaes1976 dijo:


> saludos
> 
> 
> mi estimado haber si me puedes contestar, porque se dice que los igbt no son tan rapidos, pero veo que en este ampli si se utilizan no afectan al desempeño del ampli, no seria mejor los mosfet  que son mas rapidos o porque se opto por los igbt , de antemano muchas gracias.





zxeth dijo:


> Fogo, si es como decis vos, voy a cambiar mi ucd de 25 a 1250watts por este ampli. Solo tengo un gran dilema. Donde consigo estos igbt en capital federal?
> 
> Voy a sacrificar 400watts por unos 50watts de alta definicion





Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto lo había comentado en algún lado, los IGBT que se fabrican en la actualidad son de extrema potencia, pero la mayoría, NO aptos para audio.
> Parece que en su momento fue una "Moda" que no se mantuvo.
> 
> Tal vez tenga que ver con la proliferación de MOSFET de potencia y alta velocidad.



Repito por enésima vez, en su momento, posiblemente por ser una moda temporal, aparecieron transistores IGBT de potencias y velocidades muy aptas para audio.
Hoy en día es prácticamente imposible conseguirlos, los IGBT que hay en plaza son para bajas frecuencias y de potencias altísimas.
Si observan las listas de transistores y sus características verán que llegan trabajosamente a unos 300KHz, lo que para audio no es suficiente.

También he visto que se consiguen en eBay los modelos que emplea el amplificador, pero a precios altos y desconozco si son nuevos (Recién fabricados) o viejos que no han sido usados, alguien los "Añejó" 

Digamos que hacer este esquema es viable siempre y cuando se consigan esos IGBT (Los mismos modelos), si no se consiguen fácilmente, con mucha pena, será mejor buscar otro diseño.


----------



## zxeth

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hoy en día es prácticamente imposible conseguirlos, los IGBT que hay en plaza son para bajas frecuencias y de potencias altísimas.
> Si observan las listas de transistores y sus características verán que llegan trabajosamente a unos 300KHz, lo que para audio no es suficiente.


 
300khzt? , creo que eso es alta frecuencia no baja , si un oido normal de ser humano capta entre los 20 y 20khz. no seran 300hz?.

Ademas para un subwoofer anda de 10  jajajaja, igual para un subwoofer utilizaria otro metodo de amplificacion jajaja


----------



## fckland

Comentario descolgado sobre los transistores IGBT, pero buscando en la red encontré esta pagina:
http://www.igbt-transistor.com/
Sera que tienen esos transistores en stock? ya mande a averiguar por seacaso.. si me dicen el precio se los digo, o en su defecto me dirán que no 


			
				Tacatamon dijo:
			
		

> Muchos se quedaron con las ganas (me incluyo) de armar ese amplificador. Es una gran lastima.


Yo.
Saludos!


----------



## lucalorito

http://cgi.ebay.es/GT20D101-Integra...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item5d2e4c37f1
Sí que los hay pero son caros ya que estan discontinuados...no haceros ilusiones de que su sonido es tan bueno..yo lo escuché ya hace 20 años y sonaba igual que los mos-fet/hexfet...ninguna diferencia, al menos con mis orejas.


----------



## SKYFALL

zxeth dijo:


> 300khzt? , creo que eso es alta frecuencia no baja , si un oido normal de ser humano capta entre los 20 y 20khz. no seran 300hz?.
> 
> Ademas para un subwoofer anda de 10  jajajaja, igual para un subwoofer utilizaria otro metodo de amplificacion jajaja



 Esa frecuencia de operacion de 300kHz de la que habla Fogonazo, ademas de ser insuficiente para poder armar esta etapa de audio, no alcanza para poder garantizar un rendimiento efectivo hablando de la fidelidad de la etapa de potencia. Pero por que si el oido humano promedio no puede oir mas alla de los 20kHz y este IGBT llega a los 300kHz  Pues no es suficiente para pretender un cambio de estado eficaz con respecto a la frecuencia entregada a los IGBT's por parte de los drivers, lo que se traduciría como un bajo rendimiento en el amplificador dado por la baja frecuencia de operación de los IGBT.
Por la misma razon los bipolares usados en salidas de audio no deberían tener una frecuencia de operacion menor a los 800kHz. 

Me quedo sonando lo del amplificador clase A,B,C, ya los estan clasificando igual que los extintores!


----------



## pedro1958

hola a todos 

no se queden con las ganas de hacer este amplificador 

se pueden usar sin ningun problema irfp 240   mosfet canal n    y irfp 9240  mosfet canal p
el 240 del bus negativo   y el 240 del bus positivo  el montaje es igual mecanicamente

funciona de maravilla , recomiendo pongan un foco en serie con el transformador para ajuste de bias
en cuanto prenda un poco , moviendo el preset de 1k ya esta .

una ventaja de los mosfets que no tiene el efecto negativo de los igbt el efecto lach up es decir si te pasas de la corriente especificada por el fabricante entra en conduccion permanente y por consecuencia destruccion segura .   en este montaje estan en emisor comun , es decir alta impedancia de entrada 
no consumen corriente en la base o gate , y realmente el trabajo de amplificacion esta en los drivers 

cualquier duda a sus ordenes , si me lo permiten posteare un ampli con mosfets con un sonido realmente superior, 300 wrms sobre 4 ohms  usando 3 pares de irfp 240 9240 y unos pocos transistores pequeños 
incluso los drivers son economicos y faciles de conseguir 

saludos a todos los fanaticos del audio   creo que va a cambiar su punto de vista sobre mosfets
suenan maravillosos todo depende de como los muevas


----------



## wlopez1

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes de comentar algo sobre este amplificador les voy a contar una muy breve historia del mismo.
> El esquema del mismo lo publique en otro post sobre amplificador en base a IGBT´S, pero en un momento dado, el colega “Juan Carlos Hernández Púa” metió el dedo en la llaga consultando por algo mas de data sobre el mismo.
> Hay fui a buscar en apuntes del año 99 los resultados de este amplificador, gran error, fue como volver a encontrarse con un viejo amor, resulta que el susodicho amplificador lo armamos y el resultado del funcionamiento fue, como decirlo sin exagerar *TREMENDO, MARAVILLOSO, SENSACIONAL. ETC.*
> Cuando lean las características del mismo entenderán de que hablo, les tratare de comentar la sensación de escucha del mismo.
> Un pequeño dato al respecto de las pruebas de escucha, la primera prueba se realizo con los mismos gabinetes que empleamos habitualmente, cuando pusimos en funcionamiento el equipo aun a bajo volumen (No mas de 500mW) comenzó a desprenderse el polvillo acumulado sobre el cono de los parlantes de graves, primer indicio de “Algo” estaba pasando.
> El diseño es de una revista de electrónica, los lectores de esta revista lo reconocerán fácilmente.
> No es de mucha potencia (50W) pero para escuchar no hace falta mas.
> Será una variante a los gigantes de cientos de watts pero con una altísima calidad, pequeño consejo, si se deciden a armarlo, primero consigan un muy buen juego de gabinetes un 2 vías tipo monitor de estudio de unos 150W de manejo de potencia será lo correcto.
> Yo los combiné en su momento con unos gabinetes Fostec de ese tipo.



Un cordial saludo a todos, apreciados amigos, soy ingenierio electronico, aficionado al audio, y llevo alrededor de 16 meses tratando de conseguir los materiales para armar este potente amplificador, finalmente tengo todo, he iniciado su construccion,  pero con una variante, la etapa de preamplificacion esta conformada por un STK, y la salida final con los IGBTs del circuito original, les contare como me va.


----------



## blanko001

No es por revivir los muertos, es por dejar en buenas manos la información: *El foro*
Adjunto amplificador con IGBTs para subwoofer y filtro. En Colombia encontré los GT20*D*201 y GT20*J*101 (debería ser *D* pero sigo analizándolo). Igualemente si encontramos alguno de los 2 no nos podemos quedar atorados en ello, para eso existen varias configuraciones: complementaria, y 2 cuasicomplementarias, una para N y otra para P.

Adjunto hojas de dátos de los transistores.
Saludos.

*PD:* _disculpen si ya conocen el amplificador, pero no los encontré en el buscador del foro._


----------



## blanko001

El GT20D201 (encapsulado TO-3PL) me sale a 7.79 dólares, los conseguí aquí en Colombia, los GT20D101 aún no lo encuentro, pero como dije antes, se podría pasar a cuasicomplementario, ya tengo cuasicomplementarios de otros amplis del foro (soy tremendo reciclador de transistores jeje). No tendría problemas en intentarlo con los IGBTs. Nunca he realizado un amplificador con éste tipo de transistores, los únicos que he tenido en la mano son para control de motores trifásicos (no trabajo con esos motores, solo logré observar un control de potencia de esos en mis manos) y no perderé la oportunidad de probarlos. Quizás en el futuro ya no exista ni uno de éstos por aquí y lo lamentaré jejeje (que traumático). 
Si hay alguien aquí presente que se oponga a que se realice un cuasicomplenetario con IGBTs, que hable ahora... (daré un par de semanas de tiempo antes de realizar la compra ) ...o calle para siempre. 
Saludines.


----------



## masiluli

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola.
> Muy interesante el circuito. Ya sé que se trata de componentes de calidad, pero ¿Existe algún reemplazo para los IGBT's de salida? Porque en Buenos Aires los consigo a U$S40



Buenas y santas.. Consulta, en qué casa de electrónica conseguiste los IGBT del circuito??
mil gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Estas consultando por un comentario del *21/01/2008*  y Francisco Galarza no ingresa al Foro desde el *26/08/2013*

Consulta aquí: http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## masiluli

Excelente Fogonazo!!! gracias por la respuesta y la pericia.
 Ya que estamos aprovecho tu presencia. Estoy muy interesado en armar un amplificador Hi-end Clase A pura. Vi por este foro unos muy buenos y simples pero de 25 w. Yo necesitaría armar uno pero de 100+100 y la verdad no veo circuitos por ningún lado con esa potencia. Tengo unos parlantes monitor audio rs8 de muy buena calidad y los estoy moviendo con un sintoamplificador yamaha. 
 El yamaha dsp-a1 (tope de linea) está construido con transistores IGBT razón por la cual apunte a algo asi para llegar a audio hi-end.
Vos sabrás de la existencia de algun diseño compartido de un ampli HI-END clase A con transistores???

mil gracias che!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Para un 100W + 100W en clase "A" necesitas una fuente de *1KW* y alojarlo en la Antartida para refrigerarlo correctamente.
¿ Estas muy seguro de lo que deseas hacer ?

En el Foro hay varios diseños clase "A" y creo que yo mismo publiqué uno de 100W


----------



## masiluli

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para un 100W + 100W en clase "A" necesitas una fuente de *1KW* y alojarlo en la Antartida para refrigerarlo correctamente.
> ¿ Estas muy seguro de lo que deseas hacer ?
> 
> En el Foro hay varios diseños clase "A" y creo que yo mismo publiqué uno de 100W



Lamentablemente estoy seguro de querer hacerlo. tengo el tiempo suficiente para poder emprender algo así, (tiempo en relación a la ansiedad) podría estar años haciéndolo y económicamente no hay problema por la misma razón... ir comprando los componentes muy de a poco.
 Las potencias monoblock que se venden clase A son gigantes!!!! y se ven sus magnanimos transformadores y capacitores.
Si podes pasame el link o contame como encontrar ese post tuyo sobre ese tipo de amplificador.
 Los parlantes que tengo se estan muriendo de la risa con el ampli que estoy usando hoy en dia. MIL GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

masiluli dijo:


> . . .Si podes pasame el link ....



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-60w-67553/


----------



## masiluli

Claro.. busqué como filtro las palabras clase a o hi end.. y fue tanto lo que entonctré que este lo pase por alto.
Mil gracias, ahora seguiré leyendo y en todo caso hago preguntas en el post correspondiente!
mil gracias!


----------



## blanko001

Hola Fogonazo.
Por el lado de los MJE15030 y MJE15031 encontré los MJF15030 y MJF15031, las únicas diferencias es que los MJF son totalmente cubiertos en el polímero y la otra diferencia que es lo que mas me deja pensando es que los MJF son para 36W máx, en cambio los MJE soportan hasta 50W máx.

Entonces me surge la "self-answer":
-Los MJF no me sirven para el proyecto porque no tendrían un buen acoplamiento térmico con los IGBTs.
-Los MJE en últimas son más robustos (potencia) y tendían un margen mayor de falla.
-Soy muy quisquilloso y le busco cinco patas al gato.

Espero me oriente en ese sentido.

Saludos!


----------



## julianchos

hola.
el amplificador con transistores igbt publicado aqui se le puede aumentar la potencia de 50w en 8 ohms a 100w?
los transistores gt20d201 y gt20d101 pueden ser reemplazados por otro igbt?
gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Leiste todo el hilo? no creo, de ser así no estarias preguntando, te invito a leerlo


----------

